

Is Hackerne.ws Opensource? - fnazeeri

http://www.newmogul.com/ seems to be the same platform.  Are there others?<p>If it's opensource, where can one snarf a copy?
======
icey
<http://arclanguage.org/install>

~~~
bayareaguy
Yes. Also read this thread which tells you how to start news.arc, which is
what you want for HN.

<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=3426>

If I recall properly you may need to manually create the "arc/posts" directory
too.

